# FLATS with New face - paper miniatures still needed?



## Michal NT (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi, 
My name is Michal (NT) Zajac, i`m a fanatic miniature digital painter - create high-quality 2D Models * "Flat"  *(Front and Back) * - PNG *and* PDF* files print ready for role-playing and wargaming (scale 28/32mm). 
I have kindly question: What do you think about old Fashioned "Flats" with "New Face" is there anyone out who still use then for play?


----------

